# Black maternal health study-- participants needed to complete short survey for 3 in 250 chance to win $300, $200, or $100 Amazon gift cards!



## amina.abdelaziz0823 (10 mo ago)

Hi there! My name is Amina Abdelaziz and I am a researcher at Columbia University focusing on Black maternal health and addressing the mortality rates in the US. I launched a study to give Black mothers a voice, focusing on women age 18 or above who identify as African American or Black and indicate having had a high-risk birth hospitalization (HRBH) between the years 2012-2018 where there was a moment when they felt their life was at risk, or they could have died. Please circulate this study as it is so important for Black mothers to share their experiences so research like this can push for change and advocacy.

Plus, those who take it have a chance to win a $300, $200 or $100 Amazon Gift Card. I included the link below, and thank you so much in advance!
REDACTED

@amina.abdelaziz0823 You really do need to run this kind of request through the publishers of the site:- Contact Us


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I’m a white male that identifies as a black pregnant woman. Can I have an Amazon card ? I want the $200 one. That’s $100 for me and a $100 for my unborn child.


----------

